# Hersey Kidded updated dry pics



## TiffofMo (Jan 10, 2011)

Finally she kidded and like i figured she did it by herself. I came home and seen she had babies. I think if i looked right they were both boys. It was getting dark when we got home. Was really hopping for more flash of color. But atleast there healthy and they don't have frosted ears. 1 boy has 3 spots cluster together on both sides.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: Hersey Kidded*

Congrats on the kids!!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Hersey Kidded*

CONGRATULATIONS X 2!!!

She certainly surprised you! Adorable baby boys


----------



## TiffofMo (Jan 10, 2011)

*Re: Hersey Kidded*

just realized i put this post in the wrong area sorry. Was so happy i guess i clicked on the wrong tab. They are so cute the runt is the spotted one he is so cute. Then you got big brother who thinks of him self already as a buck lol. There names will be Lighting the spotted runt and Thunder for the big brother. We had thunderstorms roll threw here 2 nights in a row.


----------



## GingersMaMa (Aug 4, 2011)

*Re: Hersey Kidded*

Yeah good job Hersey !!!! :leap: :leap:


----------



## TiffofMo (Jan 10, 2011)

*Re: Hersey Kidded*

Thanks for moving my post.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Hersey Kidded*

Congrats.... :thumb: :hi5:


----------



## chigarden (Feb 26, 2011)

*Re: Hersey Kidded*

Congrats !!!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Hersey Kidded*

CONGRATULATIONS!


----------



## TiffofMo (Jan 10, 2011)

Lighting

Thunder Mr chunky monkey womb hog lol


----------



## GingersMaMa (Aug 4, 2011)

*Re: Hersey Kidded*

They both inherited their mommas tail spot ! Can't wait to see them Monday ! :leap: :laugh:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Adorable!


----------



## mtmom75 (May 19, 2011)

Aww, so CUTE!!


----------

